# Jails management tools



## Oko (Jul 4, 2015)

I am posting this thread in the General subcategory as the Virtualization subcategory is lacking on FreeBSD forum (I just made a suggestion for creation of such subcategory) 
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/new-subcathegory-needed.52248/

Long story short I was inspired my little discussion we had in this thread 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/should-i-switch-my-server-to-freebsd.52229/#post-293089

so I looked little bit more carefully Jail management tools. So far my experience was limited to Warden which is apparently on its way out of TrueOS/PC-BSD. Apparently I am not the only one who thought about this topic and I am happy that Michael Lucas has a book in works. 

http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/archives/2291

I also liked very much  Dan Langille's blog post

https://dan.langille.org/2015/03/07/getting-started-with-iocage-for-jails-on-freebsd/

I also warmly recommend this thread

https://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-jail@freebsd.org/msg02715.html


----------

